# von Eclipse zu .exe Datei



## Bit2_Gosu (29. Mrz 2007)

Hallo !

Ich muss morgen mein unter Eclipse geschriebenes Programm zu einer Bewertung abgeben.

Leider hatten wir in der Schule aber noch nicht, wie ich mein Programm zu einer .exe umgestalten kann, die theoretisch auf dem PC meiner Oma ausgeführt werden kann (meine Oma hätte keine JRE).


Ich wäre euch für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar !


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Mrz 2007)

na hoffentlich hat deine oma kein linuxPc 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

Davon ist im Allgemeinen abzuraten und es gibt bereits ettliche Threads dazu.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (29. Mrz 2007)

Danke erst mal @ Joe !


Und was meinst du ist besser  @ Wildcard ??


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

Eine jar Datei.


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine jar Datei.


Webstart!

(Ich glaube so langsam sollte ich mich wirklich mal damit befassen,
was Webstart eigentlich genau ist und wie es überhaupt funktioniert.  ???:L )


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

Webstart ist ein Launch Mechanismus, die jar brauchst du trotzdem.


----------



## Saxony (29. Mrz 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Ich glaube so langsam sollte ich mich wirklich mal damit befassen,
> was Webstart eigentlich genau ist und wie es überhaupt funktioniert.  ???:L )



Webstart ist eigentlich nix anderes als ein Framework, welches sich jar Dateien aus dem Netzwerk holt und auf dem Zielrechner ausführt.
Das Netzwerk kann hierbei local, intranet und/oder Internet sein.
Webstart ist seit JRE1.4 standard mäßig mit dabei.

In deine HTML-Seiten werden nun einfach ganz normale links auf eine .jnlp Datei gesetzt.
Hierbei muss der jeweilige Webserver aber so konfiguriert sein, dass er "application/x-java-jnlp-file" als MIME Typ für
Dateien mit der Endung .jnlp zurückliefert.

Wie das alles genau funktioniert steht 
hier.

bye Saxony


----------



## Saxony (30. Mrz 2007)

Hiho,

um nochmal was zum eigentlichen Thema zu sagen.
Wenn ich für Kundenpräsentationen oder so eine .exe brauche, dann - haltet euch fest - starte ich meinen guten alten Borland C++ Builder.
Dort kommt eine Zeile rein:

ShellExecute(this, "open", "MyJar.jar", NULL, NULL, SW_HIDE);

Danach wird das Startprogramm dann gleich wieder geschlossen.
Dies hat den Vorteil, das ich NEBEN der .exe immer noch meine .jar habe mit dem Bytecode und nicht schon den Win32-abhängigen Maschinencode der nur .exe Variante.

Sehr Vorteilhaft wenn sich beim Kunden vor Ort plötzlich rausstellt, er hat nur nen Linuxrechner zum vorführen - alles schon passiert. Dann ist man mit der nur exe Variante guter zweiter. 

[edit]
Bevor die Frage noch kommt wie man von eclipse zu .jar kommt:
Ma hier guggn
[/edit]

bye Saxony


----------

